# Quit LR message



## Afterimage (Nov 10, 2019)

First, I am on a iMac with Catalina and LR Classic.
Even though I do not close my iMac or close LR I get the attached message through out the day. 
I have close LR and closed down the computer and I still get the message. 
Need to know how to stop this message from appearing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 10, 2019)

It looks like your Mac wants to log out of the current user after a certain time. Maybe that is a security setting that you should change?


----------



## Woodbutcher (Nov 11, 2019)

Or Auto update is on and it has a pending reboot, but can't proceed without a log out?


----------



## Afterimage (Nov 11, 2019)

Woodbutcher said:


> Or Auto update is on and it has a pending reboot, but can't proceed without a log out?


I have no pending updates. I shut down LR and the computer. Still getting the message. Apple support thinks LR or some other program is causing an auto log off.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 11, 2019)

Afterimage said:


> I have no pending updates. I shut down LR and the computer. Still getting the message. Apple support thinks LR or some other program is causing an auto log off.


Lightroom is definitely not causing an auto log off. Quite the contrary in fact: the error message says that Lightroom is preventing the log off to succeed.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 11, 2019)

Afterimage said:


> I shut down LR and the computer. Still getting the message.


Do you mean that you get this message *when you try to shut down the computer*? In the first dialog Lightroom is asking you if you want to quit. If you do not confirm that by clicking the 'Yes' button, then the second error message is exactly what you would expect...


----------



## Afterimage (Nov 12, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Do you mean that you get this message *when you try to shut down the computer*? In the first dialog Lightroom is asking you if you want to quit. If you do not confirm that by clicking the 'Yes' button, then the second error message is exactly what you would expect...


Not the case. I leave LR on most all of the time and of course the computer. I am aware that if LR is open and I try to restart or shut down the computer then I would get the LR needs to quit message. 
I am getting the message when I wake the computer and log in. LR is open. 
After talking to Apple senior advisor I closed LR and when I clicked on enter and logged in, I did not get the message.The message seems to me is saying there is an application that wants to log off but LR needs to close first. Very puzzling as to if its a LR issue or another application issue. I did uninstall LR and re-installed it and still getting the message.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2019)

Afterimage said:


> The message seems to me is saying there is an application that wants to log off but LR needs to close first.


It possible might be connected to a possible Apple Sleep bug.   
Set the Sleep cycle to an extremely short interval forcing the machine to go into sleep mode more often,   If LR is popping up the message every time the sleep process initiates then I would think it is tied to the OS sleep routine and not some "after an interval LR tries to shutdown" 
Next turn off the Sleep so that the machine never enters sleep mode and see if LR ever produces that quit LR message.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 12, 2019)

Afterimage said:


> Not the case. I leave LR on most all of the time and of course the computer. I am aware that if LR is open and I try to restart or shut down the computer then I would get the LR needs to quit message.
> I am getting the message when I wake the computer and log in. LR is open.
> After talking to Apple senior advisor I closed LR and when I clicked on enter and logged in, I did not get the message.The message seems to me is saying there is an application that wants to log off but LR needs to close first. Very puzzling as to if its a LR issue or another application issue. I did uninstall LR and re-installed it and still getting the message.


I can only repeat what I said earlier: this is not a Lightroom issue. Some other process tries to log out, and Lightroom is *preventing* the logout. It could indeed be a sleep issue.


----------



## Afterimage (Nov 13, 2019)

You are correct. The problem was that in Preferences>Security & Privacy>Privacy>Advanced there are two items. One says to log out after x number of minutes and it was set to 10 minutes. I unchecked the box and this solved the issue. This box must be a default setting when I installed Catalina. The Advanced button is grayed out until you unlock the setting. In other words its hidden. Interesting that two senior advisors did not think to look at this setting. I happened to notice the Advanced button when I was in the Privacy tab and wondered what it was.
Wanted to report what the solution was in case anyone else has the same issue, particularly with downloading a new IOS operating system.
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2019)

Afterimage said:


> You are correct. The problem was that in Preferences>Security & Privacy>Privacy>Advanced there are two items.


I'm glad we were able to derive a method for you to find the source of the problem


----------

